# 2210d fuel pump installation adjustments?



## gospelteacher (28 d ago)

After installing my fuel pump am not getting any fuel pressure out of it. It runs out gravity flow with the motor off but no pressure when trying to start. I read that there are adjustments that have to be made but haven't been able to acquire a manuel to see what they are. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I put this in the Yanmar section so that our good folks that are knowledgeable about this brand can help you out.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this a mechanical fuel pump with the lever that runs against the camshaft?, when fitting, did you slide the lever in close to the opening so this would be between the engine case and the cam?, lots of time if you just fit the pump, then the lever is away from the camshaft, when fitting a mechanical pump, most times this required slight pressure against the lever which would be against the lobe to fit the retaining studs or nuts.

Or the pump may have a plunger style movement, and without seeing the pump, I cannot give an answer on that.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Your pump is installed with shims under it that adjust timing. Did you put it back with the same amount of shims? Probably irrelevant at this time as it should be pumping fuel with or without shims. Did you connect the internal governor lever to the rack on the pump? need to know if your throttle is actually opening the rack to move more or less fuel. Should be an inspection cover right above your pump that can be removed to observe pump rack movement.


----------



## gospelteacher (28 d ago)

FredM said:


> Is this a mechanical fuel pump with the lever that runs against the camshaft?, when fitting, did you slide the lever in close to the opening so this would be between the engine case and the cam?, lots of time if you just fit the pump, then the lever is away from the camshaft, when fitting a mechanical pump, most times this required slight pressure against the lever which would be against the lobe to fit the retaining studs or nuts.
> 
> Or the pump may have a plunger style movement, and without seeing the pump, I cannot give an answer on that.


Not lever operated. It's a 2 cyl. With I believe is rounded ends of a shaft, probably the plunger you mentioned in the housing to be operated by a cam of some sort. Yes there is a inspection plate above it where a governor cable hooked to the top of the pump.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> Is this a mechanical fuel pump with the lever that runs against the camshaft?, when fitting, did you slide the lever in close to the opening so this would be between the engine case and the cam?, lots of time if you just fit the pump, then the lever is away from the camshaft, when fitting a mechanical pump, most times this required slight pressure against the lever which would be against the lobe to fit the retaining studs or nuts.
> 
> Or the pump may have a plunger style movement, and without seeing the pump, I cannot give an answer on that.


AHA!!, I went the wrong road, thought mechanical fuel pump, not injection pump.


----------



## gospelteacher (28 d ago)

Yes, yes, and yes, there is an inspection plate through which I hooked up the cable. I read about the governor adjustment but haven't actually done it yet. 


winston said:


> Your pump is installed with shims under it that adjust timing. Did you put it back with the same amount of shims? Probably irrelevant at this time as it should be pumping fuel with or without shims. Did you connect the internal governor lever to the rack on the pump? need to know if your throttle is actually opening the rack to move more or less fuel. Should be an inspection cover right above your pump that can be removed to observe pump rack movement.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Could you give a little information why you were installing the pump? New one? repaired one? not working? I guess you answered yes, but just to confirm for an old man, does the rack slide back and forth when you work the throttle? By the way, I have high admiration for your profession.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U said it runs out at gravity.??
ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO..
Is this a diy rebuild .??
If so.. there’s a problem..


----------

